# Weaving- Warping



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

I'm looking for a good step by step video of warping (table loom not rigid heddle loom). I have written instructions, but do better with visual instructions . Curious if any of you KPers have a favorite you could share. Thanks!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

check out the new weaving section of KP


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have several books and DVD's, but I think the best for warping is "Slots and Holes" by Liz Gipson. It didn't cost that much and she gives good instruction for direct and indirect warping. My husband built me a warping board and I find it easier than the warping peg. I must confess I only used the warping board once, but it's my favorite.
Best wishes.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you tried You tube. Just put step by step video of warping a table loom. I'll go look.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

This is one thing that keeps me from weaving! But DH made me an Inkle loom and that I can do!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I love direct warping on my rigid heddle loom. I don't even use the peg that came with it. I use the "ear" of a ladder back chair.


----------



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

Yes, it is a lot to remember!! I have a table loom which is definitely more complicated to warp than the Rigid Heddle loom. I feel like most instructions take for granted you'll know something about weaving and skim over the steps without much detail. I'm determined to stick with it until I get it down. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Did any of the links help out on your table loom that was what I was looking for.


----------



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

mama879 said:


> Did any of the links help out on your table loom that was what I was looking for.


Yes, I think the Ashford Loom videos will be helpful. I will def use them when I try to warp my next project. Thanks for the link


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know of a resource that shows putting multiple warps on a table loom?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

cheryln said:


> Yes, it is a lot to remember!! I have a table loom which is definitely more complicated to warp than the Rigid Heddle loom. I feel like most instructions take for granted you'll know something about weaving and skim over the steps without much detail. I'm determined to stick with it until I get it down. Thanks for all your suggestions.


Angela Tong in her Craftsy class on rigid heddle looms shows how to use a warping board. Since I don't have one, all I have is a rigid heddle loom & I can't see ever using a warping board for it, I have never paid any attention to that part of her class. I do recommend that class, however.


----------

